# Fish Armor



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Once again, a common creature from our hobby has spurred advances in technology:

http://www.livescience.com/animals/080727-fish-armor.html


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's awesome!


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

we have body armor called dragon scales its the strongest on the market and awhile ago the military said that family's who bought this for the sons/daughters/fathers/mothers in the military were not allowed to use the armor because what the military provided was enough so don't get your hopes up for a new age armor i have many friends over seas fighting in the war some of which wont be coming home but there armor hangs in my garage to honor there memory but yes if it is developed it would be very cool


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

So, is this fish's armor stronger than the gar? I've tried (when I was younger and more adventurous) to skin a gar before and wound up giving up after my tin snips quit working and the bolt cutter got too complicated.


----------



## marita (Sep 12, 2008)

By studying the scaled armor of a species of fish that have been swimming through the freshwater pools of Africa for the past 100 million years or so, engineers from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology now revealed the secrets to one of the most effective aquatic armors, which could eventually lead to the development of armored suits for the soldiers of the future.
-------------------
Marita

Inspire Internet Marketing


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey, I need something like that for our Dobe's crate pad. 
So far every "indestructible" material hasn't been tough enough to thwart him..... It probably wouldn't be very comfy though.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

grim said:


> we have body armor called dragon scales its the strongest on the market and awhile ago the military said that family's who bought this for the sons/daughters/fathers/mothers in the military were not allowed to use the armor because what the military provided was enough so don't get your hopes up for a new age armor i have many friends over seas fighting in the war some of which wont be coming home but there armor hangs in my garage to honor there memory but yes if it is developed it would be very cool


Just how did you acquire their Body Armor to be able to have it in your garage? It is government Property. My son just got out of the Army after serving tours in Afghanistan and Iraq. He had to account for and turn in all his gear. I served as well and it would be just about impossible. I am curious as to how you were able to get not 1 but multiple units.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

fsh - you are able to purchase body armor. I believe grim is saying someone he knows had the dragons skin purchased for them (or grim bought it) and now is holding onto it cuz whoever over seas cannot use it.

But what about the company that didnt have armor, i thought they were allowed to use the armor sent from home...


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

Muirner said:


> fsh - you are able to purchase body armor. I believe grim is saying someone he knows had the dragons skin purchased for them (or grim bought it) and now is holding onto it cuz whoever over seas cannot use it.
> 
> But what about the company that didnt have armor, i thought they were allowed to use the armor sent from home...


1: Oh ok, I misread the post.
2: Not sure, when I was in and my son verified this and he just got out, we were not allowed to carry, posses or wear anything that was not "regulation".. Not sure if it applies in this case.


----------

